# Hottentotta jayakari.



## ~Androctonus~ (Sep 30, 2008)

*Hottentotta jayakari - how venomous are they ?*

so how can i know if they really can kill or do any damage - the jayakari i mean [without to stung myself lol] ?
look - i know that lots of men say that Hottentotta judaicus are can to kill - here they aren't ID as deadly, and i had been stung myself, some times, and i didn't went to hospital. VERY painful, but everyone that had been stung that i know didn't went to hospital and he's ok. so i don't know if to trust the answers. i have to be sure, because i want to sell some jayakari slings that going to be spawned, and i have to say exactly what can they do.

please - answer just if you know what can they do.
thank.


----------



## Xaranx (Sep 30, 2008)

There isn't a lot known about h. jayakari's venom, but they aren't on any medically significant lists, and most of the hottentotta genus isn't considered hot either.


----------



## ~Androctonus~ (Sep 30, 2008)

i just want to know if are they can to do any damage, except the pain.
any idea ?


----------



## ~Androctonus~ (Oct 2, 2008)

sorry for the double post, but i have to know that very soon.


----------



## Xaranx (Oct 3, 2008)

Well you aren't gonna get a definitive answer because your question is way too broad.  Yes they definitely can do some damage, but the likelyhood is low.  Any scorpion, even the emperor can kill a man.  When it comes to scorpion venom there are a lot more things to take into account than whether or not you are killed or if it's just gonna hurt, there could be many side effects which could prove fatal in the long term, or perhaps just localized pain.


----------

